# Aquaclear HOB parts in the GTA



## sunjwd (May 31, 2007)

My Aquaclear 20 HOB is starting to run noisier and noisier.
My reading points to the impeller wearing out.

Bigalsonline.ca sells an entire Aquaclear 20 for $27.99.
The replacement impeller shaft costs $2.99.
What the heck, they sell the impeller assembly for $10.99?!?!?!

Does anyone have suggestions where in the GTA to get Aquaclear parts
for cheaper?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

You can buy an impeller on eBay for $14 
You might need to visit BigAl's


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Before you replace the impeller, check out the shaft for wear. It usually wears before the impeller.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Sugarglider sells Aquaclear parts.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Go to Big Al's Tent sale this weekend, sale on filters and pretty much anything the average fish keeper needs.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Replace it with a whole new AC50. Your fish will thank you. I never use any aquaclear smaller than the AC50, even on my tiniest (1 gallon and 10 gallon) tanks.

W


----------

